# Safe wormer for lactating doe



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

What kind of wormers are safe and which are not safe to give to a doe that is nursing her kids? 
Thanks!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Most wormers are safe to give a nursing doe. The most effective ones are Ivermectin and Cydectin if Ivermectin resistant. If you are using the milk for human consumption you may want to dump it for a few days, although ivermectin is given to humans


----------



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Valbazen and Ivomec Plus are not safe for pregnant does.

Ivomec as stated above is safe. If Safeguard is still effective for you, then Safeguard is also ok.


----------



## saradara12 (Dec 25, 2012)

I have safeguard, but I dont know if it is still effective around here or not. She isnt pregnant, but she is still nursing her kids (they are 4 weeks old). I want to worm her, but want to make sure that whatever I give her is okay for the kids...since I assume it will be excreted in the milk.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Ivermectin will be safe bor both doe and kids.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm not sure why but after giving birth my does get a heavy worm load so I use safeguard. I had a doe give birth late December and noticed she was bad with worms so I gave her the safeguard and again in a week she is getting better but ill probably give her another dose on friday to make sure she improves. A lot of people don't like the safeguard and trust me I've heard it on here that its worthless but in my opinion it works well if used as a preventative. I think with safeguard you have to go with instinct on dose and how often to give it I usually give about 125% of recommended dose and once a week for two or three weeks for older goats and 100% of recommended dose just once for younger ones just to be safe 

And to be clear this is what I do. Again I know many people on this forum don't like safeguard but In my opinion it does the job and I've used it for a long time.


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

Good to know!


----------

